# Miami Vice Set w/ LL California Cruisers



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

This guy is convinced these cars are the original Miami Vice cars:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&Category=2619&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

dlw said:


> This guy is convinced these cars are the original Miami Vice cars:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&Category=2619&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


Nope...I have several of the LifeLike remake twinpacks as shown.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I have the original set cars & they are different---the Ferarri is black with a white roof & the "Rolls" has an all black vinyl roof.


Neal :dude:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

dlw said:


> This guy is convinced these cars are the original Miami Vice cars:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&Category=2619&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


 


Well, they are the same..............cars, just not the same paint scheme! 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

He relisted the set:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TYCO-AFX-LIFELI...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item483a420049


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

It says listing removed


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Fixed the link.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Meh*

Bob's a knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I do not know the guy but some of his items I'm interested in till I see the price with shipping, or the description of "Mint, with play wear" It's either mint or it has play wear


----------

